# Shotgun advice



## nky1129 (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm relatively new to the gun world, and I need some advice on shotguns. I own a Glock 19, but I've always wanted a standard 12 gauge pump. I'm sure everyone has their preference regarding brand, but seeing as how I'm on a relatively tight budget ($300 to $400 range), what is a good brand to look into in that price range?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I think Remington passed 1 BILLION 870s built so far back mid-summer...

You cannot beat THAT success.

Many own cheaper Mossburgs, and like them. Mossy and Rem 870 are the two biggest players. The older USED Remington Wingmaster models tend to be better, and are all steel. The new Express models are cheaper, but include more plastic and cast parts. To compete with the cheaper Mossburg. The Express is still built tighter than the Mossburg... This is a gun you will own for life, so don't skimp on quality. Mine was bought by my dad in the 70's, it's killed thousands of birds, and zero home intruders... but it still shoots like it did 30 years ago...

I'd look hard for a good used 870, and never look back. Many are around for under $300.

Accessories:
Most use a shorter (18-18.5") barrel in cylinder choke, for home defense. Mossburg makes an 18" cylinder choke for the Remington, which I own. It was just under $100.

I have FOUR barrels for my 870 (inherited from my dad). I have an 18" cylinder choke for home defense. I have a 20" full choke buckshot barrel, that was never sold by Remington, but built as a test model for the NY State Troopers. (They went with Cylinder choke guns) I also have a variable choke 26", and a full choke 30" "Turkey" barrel...

I have a 3-shot mag extension on mine, and that's it...

Stick with low-recoil 2.75 inch 00 Buck for home defense... You don't need/want magnums. BUY a 3" magnum gun if you can, in case you decide to hunt with it later, but stick with 2.75" shells for defense.

JeffWard


----------



## nky1129 (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks Jeff. :smt023 I'm going to drive around to the three shops I know of that sell used. Hopefully they'll have (or be able to get) what you suggested.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I would also say a used 870.:smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Unanimous for the 870...I used one shooting trap in 3 different states and never had an issue with anything about that gun.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

870. There can be only one!


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

Jeff stole my post. I bought a gorgeous 1968(ish) 870 Wingmaster for $325. You can find them -- they are out there.

A friend of mine is in the shotgun accessory business. For what it's worth, his advice was "Wingmaster or Police, but don't buy an Express." YMMV.


----------



## Nightfisher (Aug 12, 2008)

Walmart here has brand new 870 magnums in camo finish for $307. :smt023


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I suggest the Remington 870 Express. That is what I have and it was under $300 brand new.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i keep a mossberg 500 with a 18 inch barrel and no plug (wooden dowl) beside my bed, i keep 3 rounds of buck shot and 3 slugs in spaced buckshot-slug-buckshot-slug-buckshot-slug, i also own a G-19c and id grab my shotgun before i grab that glock lol. the mossberg 500 is like the honda civic of the shotgun world, meaning u can buy anything for it cheap


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Used, never shot 870 express HD. $269+tax, still under $300! I've had a Mossberg and an Ithaca in the past. Always wanted an 870..now I gots one.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Give yah $300 for it, plus shipping...



Jeff


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

There goes _Ram Rod_, showing off his 870 again. :drooling::anim_lol:

-Jeff-:smt033


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have two Mossbergs. the 835 that is more a turkey gun and a 500 that is set up more for a house gun. I am looking to pick up Rem 870 though and rather put the 500 up or sell it off. I sold mine some while ago and have regretted it ever since.


----------



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

Hmmm depends on the use. As much as others are huge fans of 870's, and I will admit to having owned one and enjoyed it, I still prefer the Browning BPS. It just feels better in my hands, smoother, with a nice swing towards the target, while still being available for under $500.


----------



## dbarnett0311 (Nov 11, 2008)

No surprise here then... I have had a Rem 870 as back-up when duck hunting ever since my Win and Browning autos decided to quit cycling in 30 degree weather. Never had any problem with my 870, and if your motor craps out on the boat (old merc 15) you can use the gun to row row row your boat and it will still fire.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

dbarnett0311 said:


> if your motor craps out on the boat (old merc 15) you can use the gun to row row row your boat and it will still fire.


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::smt023


----------



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

dbarnett0311 said:


> No surprise here then... I have had a Rem 870 as back-up when duck hunting ever since my Win and Browning autos decided to quit cycling in 30 degree weather. Never had any problem with my 870, and if your motor craps out on the boat (old merc 15) you can use the gun to row row row your boat and it will still fire.


Hmmm I do think the key word here is "autos". Different actions make it hard to compare the firearms.


----------



## dbarnett0311 (Nov 11, 2008)

Actually, it is fairly easy to compare them... One has a manual cycle, and the other doesn't. Therefore, through comparison, I determined the need.


----------



## Mamps (Oct 24, 2008)

Allow me to throw a couple of curve balls...
I love my browning bps (20 gauge though) and I bought it hardly used (maybe 10 rounds through it) for $350.00
I also like my ithaca model 37. In my opinion, the 37 is a gun that you can beat up, get it wet/dirty and it will still function as day one. 
870's are great guns everyone (well almost) has one and I like to use some different guns.


----------



## dbarnett0311 (Nov 11, 2008)

Mamps said:


> Allow me to throw a couple of curve balls...
> I love my browning bps (20 gauge though) and I bought it hardly used (maybe 10 rounds through it) for $350.00
> I also like my ithaca model 37. In my opinion, the 37 is a gun that you can beat up, get it wet/dirty and it will still function as day one.
> 870's are great guns everyone (well almost) has one and I like to use some different guns.


All outstanding guns! I too like a bit of variety in my shotguns. When it comes to pumps the action is definitely a major factor... Which I guess comes down to personal preference. So, to answer the original question,

"relatively new to the gun world, and I need some advice on shotguns. I own a Glock 19, but I've always wanted a standard 12 gauge pump. I'm sure everyone has their preference regarding brand, but seeing as how I'm on a relatively tight budget ($300 to $400 range), what is a good brand to look into in that price range?"

I would say... Try a few at the gun store, and determine which one you like in terms of action and ease of use, some are more difficult to align when reassembling than others.


----------



## Mamps (Oct 24, 2008)

dbarnett0311 said:


> All outstanding guns! I too like a bit of variety in my shotguns. When it comes to pumps the action is definitely a major factor... Which I guess comes down to personal preference. So, to answer the original question,
> 
> "relatively new to the gun world, and I need some advice on shotguns. I own a Glock 19, but I've always wanted a standard 12 gauge pump. I'm sure everyone has their preference regarding brand, but seeing as how I'm on a relatively tight budget ($300 to $400 range), what is a good brand to look into in that price range?"
> 
> I would say... Try a few at the gun store, and determine which one you like in terms of action and ease of use, some are more difficult to align when reassembling than others.


Actually great point! It took me a while to get used to the saftey location on the BPS and Ithaca! Once I shot it a few times, it felt wired going back to the 870.
Go to a gun store that sells used and try both new and used out to see the feel. Most pumps need a little break in period.


----------



## skippy783 (Feb 16, 2008)

Haven't seen anyone mention the Winchester 1300. I have one and love it. Killed lots of deer and clay's with it. Don't overlook it if they have one.

As was said many many times before, the 870 is a great gun. I've seen some used ones that were a little rough around the edges for $180-200 around here. The better condition ones go for $240-280 or a little more.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> There goes _Ram Rod_, showing off his 870 again. :drooling::anim_lol:
> 
> -Jeff-:smt033


Well, I am proud of it though. I made some real life concessions to get her out of layaway the day before the election...just because. I had started buying ammo for it three months before I got it.


----------



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

dbarnett0311 said:


> All outstanding guns! I too like a bit of variety in my shotguns. When it comes to pumps the action is definitely a major factor... Which I guess comes down to personal preference. So, to answer the original question,
> 
> "relatively new to the gun world, and I need some advice on shotguns. I own a Glock 19, but I've always wanted a standard 12 gauge pump. I'm sure everyone has their preference regarding brand, but seeing as how I'm on a relatively tight budget ($300 to $400 range), what is a good brand to look into in that price range?"
> 
> I would say... Try a few at the gun store, and determine which one you like in terms of action and ease of use, some are more difficult to align when reassembling than others.


This is a great point :smt023

Be sure to shop around, check online for some good deals, but always make sure that you handle the type beforehand.

I know the 870 is very popular, have owned one before and it handled well, but there were a few things personally I didn't enjoy. However, for the price of a new one, they are hard to beat.

Ithaca 37's and Browning BPS's are based on John Browning designs from back in the early 1900's. If I recall right, the design was originally the Remington Model 17 [please correct if wrong], that Remington replaced with the 870 in the early 1930's and Ithaca picked up the design after the patents ran out in '37. So they are both of a very long running and successful design. I've seen BPS's go as low as $425 new, not on sale, at Bass Pro Shops.

Having had the privilege of handling all three, the BPS is my favorite due to price, while the Ithaca is close second, seeing as how even a decent condition used on generally goes for higher than a new BPS. The Remington, I just had small issues with fit of the parts [The BPS was just easier to put back together], and with the slide release feeling a bit rough in hand.

Mossbergs are also a model you may want to look into. They are popular as military defensive weapons.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Have you looked into the AA12? I think I'm gonna get one of these next... Under $300??? I doubt it.







Jeff


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

I can only speak from my experience. I love my ithaca 37. I picked it up from a neighbor of mine a few years ago & it is an awesome gun. It was & is in excellent shape. I would buy another in a heartbeat.


----------



## nky1129 (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, I bought it. Remington 870 Super Mag. Got it for exactly $300 brand new. I haven't been able to shoot it yet, but I'm supposed to go clay shooting on Sunday. I'll be lucky if I come within five yards of a clay pigeon, but it should be fun anyway.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Great choice!

For home defense, get a 18.5" cyl choke barrel (made my Mossburg for Rem 870s). I got mine through Midway for about $95.

Throw in a box of low-recoil 2.75" 00 Buck.

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=813264

JeffWard


----------

